# cabbage soup diet.



## ardvark (Nov 20, 2003)

my husband and i just started the cabbage soup diet today.you are supposed to loose 10 to 15 lbs in 7 days.it tells you exactly what you can eat for each day for 7 days
not just the soup,but you get to eat all the fruit and veg.u want.has anyone tryed this diet before?if so did u loose ant weight on it?
ill keep u all posted on how it goes..if it works ill give out the link to the recipe and instructions..wish me luck....


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

My friend's mom recently did it to lose a bit of weight before her class reunion. I believe she lost 7 pounds in 7 days (she was fairly thin to begin with).


----------

